# ICSI - increased miscarriage risk#



## skatesey (May 7, 2007)

Hi
We went for our planning meeting yesterday and got the go ahead to start the sniffing today - so the games begin.  
When we arrived for the meeting they told us that we would be doing ICSI rather than IVF.  Knowing my DH's previous results, we both feel that this is a good thing.
In the reams of forms and literature though, it states that ICSI has an increased risk of miscarriage.

Does anyone know why?

Thanks
Skatesey!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi skatesey and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of what you have been through to make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave u a couple of links on the site to try out that you may find useful.

ICSI board.............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi hun,

Good luck with your cycle - have everything crossed for you  

I don't remember any info on this - mind you, it has been a good while since we had our tx and i guess they are learning all the time.  I can only imagine, and please don't quote me on this, that because they have to pierce the egg to inject the sperm, maybe that damages the quality of the egg and leads to probs when it is fertilising etc, etc......that is only a stab in the dark guess.  Have you been on the "ask a nurse" thread??  I am sure they will be able to give you an accurate answer... 

I hope it all goes smoothly for you.  Just take it all in your stride and take it easy.  Keep us posted on your journey.  I am living proof that this lottery treatment can and does work first time.  I will be thinking positive things for you hun.

Love

Bib xxx


----------



## skatesey (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for that.  I think DH & I are looking at the first attempt as an experiment.  Until we get through this the first time, we don't know how I will respond to the various drugs, and how successful fertilization will be etc.  If it works first time we will SO happy but I guess we don't want to build our hopes up too much.      I think once we get to the ET stage, then we will be much more positive.  It will all be far more real at that point.    I can't believe how many stages there are, where it can all go splat!

So I welcome all those positive thoughts..... thanks!


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Completely - optomistic but realistic I think is what the consultant said to us.  There are loads of stages you're right.  Hopefully, it will all be plain sailing for you both

Bib xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi there skatesey,
welcome to this brilliant site, you will find so much support here, I hope it helps you through your cycle.

You may want to join up with a cycle buddies thread too and chat to other ladies going through the same rollercoaster as you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93382.150

I think the way you're looking at it is a very realistic way of going about it. I've not heard about increased m/c risk either for ICSI but as bib says, the field is moving and learning all the time. Someone did say to me once you don't get 'survival of the fittest' sperm when you do ICSI rather than straight IVF, but on the other hand the embryologist picks the best ones to inject so I'm not sure that it matters. 
Obviously if you're doing ICSI any other risks are outweighed by the fact that if you know there are issues you should get a better fertilisation rate to get off the starting blocks with.

best of luck 
Claire x


----------

